# New Hauntcast Subscriber Discounts



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are the newest Hauntcast subscriber discounts:
Daper Cadaver - 15% discount
Skulltronix - 15% dicsount off 2+ skulls and 20% of the Board of Chuckie and Animation routines. I'm working him for a $100 off one skull. I will happen. 
Aslyum coffins - 20%
More to come. So why haven't you subscribed yet? http://hauntcast.net/


----------

